# Ex-GZSZ-Star Sarah Tkotsch heiratet nächstes Jahr



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Schöne Neuigkeiten von Sarah Tkotsch! Eigentlich hält die Schauspielerin ihr Privatleben konsequent aus der Öffentlichkeit heraus. Jetzt machte die 29-Jährige aber eine Ausnahme und verriet ein süßes Geheimnis: Sie ist verlobt.

Kaum ein Außenstehender kennt ihn oder weiß, wie der Verlobte des ehemaligen GZSZ-Stars aussieht! Und das will Sarah Tkotsch auch weiter so halten. Aber sie ist sich sicher: Es ist die große Liebe. Deshalb will das Paar jetzt den nächsten Schritt wagen. "Ich heirate nächstes Jahr", verriet Sarah auf der VIP-Vernissage 'The Secret' in Berlin.

https://www.vip.de/cms/ueberraschung-ex-gzsz-star-sarah-tkotsch-ist-verlobt-4135282.html


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Wie wäre es mit Playboy?


----------

